# Ghost in the Shell trailers



## T-hug (Sep 22, 2016)

​


----------



## T-hug (Nov 13, 2016)

Trailer 2:


----------



## T-hug (Feb 13, 2017)

Here is a proper one:


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 13, 2017)

i'm at work, so i can't watch these, but going by the trailer, are they ruining the series or is there a chance for it to be good?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 13, 2017)

Assuming you are of the "I want a good film" rather than "I want a shot for shot remake of the cartoon" persuasion they appear to have a nice aesthetic and at least broach some of the ideas covered in the cartoon. The trailers do not give too much away either which is nice (it is a future film in which bodies are repaired with robot parts and brains twiddled with, of course there is going to be a "you might not be what you think you" are villain/subplot). Being trailers I can't tell how much they are going to go in for the issues in the final cut and instead might end up with cheesy action film sprinkled with a few disconnected philosophical elements, but there is a hope. The director, Rupert Sanders, has only the one feature before this (Snow White and the Huntsman), you can watch one of his shorts on vimeo (can't really link the black hole one here as it is nsfw), but the producers have done some good stuff before now and the US rating does seem to be going for R which is nice.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 15, 2017)

There is no way in hell this will be a "good" movie. I will watch it, probably even enjoy it, but I do not think this has a snowball's chance in hell at being good.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 1, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> There is no way in hell this will be a "good" movie. I will watch it, probably even enjoy it, but I do not think this has a snowball's chance in hell at being good.


I dunno I was sceptical too but it looks like a scene for scene remake so it should be as good as the original?
Looking forward to it either way!


----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2017)

I just hope Motoko's lines from the trailer were recorded for the trailer only and won't appear or sound that way in the movie because they sound SO. FUCKING. CHEESY.


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Mar 4, 2017)

Well not sayin it's gonna be bad, but videogame movies dont turn out that great *cough* MarioBros *cough*


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 4, 2017)

KlasseyKreations said:


> Well not sayin it's gonna be bad, but videogame movies dont turn out that great *cough* MarioBros *cough*


A film 20 something years ago was bad and that means something today will be bad also? Do we say superhero films do not work because Batman and Robin was bad? Also is this a game film? I thought the original stuff was a comic.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2017)

It's going to be a pile of shit, like every single live action adaption of anime Hollywood farts out. Why? Because it's never made by people who watched/enjoyed the anime. It starts out that way, then some old dudes fill it with your cliché bullshit you see in every action movie.


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Mar 5, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> A film 20 something years ago was bad and that means something today will be bad also? Do we say superhero films do not work because Batman and Robin was bad? Also is this a game film? I thought the original stuff was a comic.


Yeah not sayin it's gonna be bad, as some modern takes on comics or games turn out pretty impressive, my point was that it might only appeal comic book readers an gamers and not the "movie audience" still pretty exciting though!


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Mar 14, 2017)

OP  this should be a happy day soon.


----------

